# Male vs female poodles



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

With male and female dogs the only differences Ive noticed is males being more patient and females being more protective. 
Every female dog I've had I knew I could count on to protect my family.
Males seem to be easier to train but if someone were to try and hurt me or my family I dont think I'd count on a male dog to protect unless trained to do so. Bark yes but actually act no.

These are just personal experience and opinion though and no two dogs are exactly the same.
Other then those differences the two sexes are pretty equal to me.
Both can be amazing with kids both can be amazing companions.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

What other types of dogs do you have, and what are their sexes?


----------



## Redhawk05 (Jul 25, 2017)

Zoeey's Mom, 

We currently do not have any dogs or pets. We lost our labradoodle back in June due to a chronic biliary tract infection.

Thank you.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, I'm so sorry to hear that, Red :'( Very sad. Well, I would have to say that all things being equal and the fact that you are leaning toward a male, I would go with a male. Mine has been so much easier to train and he is such a love. He is great with the small children in my home nursery school (2-5 year olds).


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm in love with my male standard - you couldn't make a better choice - great family dog.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Like zooeysmom I have one male and one female spoo. I love them both to death and think generally either would be fine, especially in a single dog household. Both of my poodles are very affectionate, steady, smart and trained to high levels. I think Javelin is a little more biddable than Lily. He works to please me always. Lily often works for herself.


----------



## im.speechliss (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm going to stay neutral here. I have had 4 female dogs and 1 male dog in my lifetime, not all at once, one by one. In my experiences, both a female and a male dog each attacked/scared off home invaders. Despite extensive training, my male was more assertive with other dogs and he had "wanderlust" despite being neutered. My girls have all been homebodies. The females didn't try to run away. So, just based on my own personal experiences, I prefer females. But I'm sure either sex would make for an excellent pet!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anza (Jul 15, 2017)

I prefer females with dogs but that's just my preference. With cats, I love the boys. 
I am in the camp that females tend to be more protective than the boys. That being said, the one male dog that I've owned was protective as well, but he wasn't a poodle either. 

I really don't think that the gender matters significantly. Individual temperament matters greatly as to what would fit in with your family and training. When I picked my latest puppy out, it became a draw between two. One male and one female, I ended up going for the girl. She had a mischievous spark about her that said more work but I did it anyway.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have had both, the only difference I could see, that the male sometimes peed on his front legs, but I am just more for female dogs, he was a gem, loving and smart


----------



## Redhawk05 (Jul 25, 2017)

glorybeecosta said:


> I have had both, the only difference I could see, that the male sometimes peed on his front legs, but I am just more for female dogs, he was a gem, loving and smart


I think my sons do that sometimes. Thanks for the feedback!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

When I got my boy, I was advised to get baby wipes for his legs if he got a little pee on himself. Works like a charm.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I've always had female poodles so its hard for me to compare male/female poodles. I had Pandy (minipoo) a few years before my children were born - she was wonderful with them and a great watchdog. At a different time I had a male St Bernard and a male German Shepherd. I didn't like the raising of leg on everything in the yard. For me, I prefer girls.


----------

